# Solved: rundll error message- does anyone have a free rundll fix



## alastairh (Aug 21, 2003)

hi there, my mother in law is running windows 98 on a 1 gig processor, 128meg ram. she had spyware problems and ran spybot along time ago and i think this error message came up from that. i suspect that spybot got rid of the file that caused the problem but the rundll had been modified to search for it. so when ever we load up now we get the following error message
rundll box - with error message
error loading c:\windows\system\sipspi32.dll

and an empty window opens up called program and in the address box has c:\program

tried to attach a screen dump picture but for some reason cant.
the file its trying to load is one from a spyware program. So as far as i can see the rundll file is corrupted and needs a fix. Could any one point me in the right dierction on how to fix this? Much appreciated
Alastair


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

http://www.processlibrary.com/directory/files/sipspi32/


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Start > Run > MSCONFIG

You should see an entry that looks like
*[LoadSIPS] rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\SIPSPI32.dll,SIPSPI32 *

UNselect it, ok your way out and reboot.


----------



## ZEUS_GB (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi,

Go into dos prompt, type regsvr32 /u SIPSPI32.dll and press enter. Then run a registry cleaner such as CCleaner.


----------

